# CRA Public transit credit + Presto



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was checking Presto transit report for my daughter in order to understand if I can claim it...and found that this is impossible to do as Presto report gives you weekly trips/amounts and CRA requires 32 trips in 31 days. 
Then I googled and found post (see below) on redflag. Do you think it's correct or not



> I went straight to the source: the Income Tax Act.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but going by the text of the law, there is no need to do any complicated analysis of which trips "qualify" for the claimable amount.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I personally wouldn't read it like that. The idea is that monthly transit is covered. Anything not monthly isn't. So to handle it fairly for these types of cards, you can claim for each 31 day period. 

But because it says up to 31 days. I guess you just keep breaking up your year into periods of less than 31 days where you are using the transit regularly. It actually sounds like quite the pain in the butt to calculate, because there are times (such as before an extended break from transit) where it may make more sense to count more days, than the minimum you needed to hit 32 trips. 

So how does Presto work? Does it get cheaper the more you ride? If not isn't it cheaper to just get the monthly pass?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I personally wouldn't read it like that. The idea is that monthly transit is covered.


 As per any law in normal country, "the idea" - is irrelevant. It should say explicitly. CRA definition is not clear. As former police investigator, I can tell that 100% court would be on my side, but CRA is "government within government" ... fight with them it's like fight with wind mills 

Monthly passes in GTA got cancelled many years ago  , no choice , but Presto....

Here is part of real report
09/09/2016 - 15/09/2016 7
16/09/2016 - 22/09/2016 7
23/09/2016 - 29/09/2016 5
30/09/2016 - 06/10/2016 9
07/10/2016 - 13/10/2016 5
Total trips 33

because Presto produces weekly reports, it's impossible to extract 31 days, so depends how you calculate above dates, it may be eligible or may be not  .Also , on there report, there is no Name! Only number...

To tell the truth, the more ridiculous system is difficult to create! Bravo CRA!

Thus I have 2 choices, or just ignore this tax credit (donation to CRA  or just enter total report amount and hope that CRA won't take donation by itself .... will mail them report and CRA can do calculations by itself


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly, in that case, I'd probably submit that as being a 31 day period. If they audit you on it, you show them the reports. I doubt they are going to go to the extent of contacting the city to get their data to try and prove if it hit the 31 days or not.

I would complain to the city that their reporting makes it impossible to get the information required by CRA though.

And I know the idea, doesn't matter. But they are talking about 31 day periods in the text. There is no mention of everything for the year being allowed if one 31 day period is good. The 31 day period is in lieu of monthly passes.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> There is no mention of everything for the year being allowed if one 31 day period is good


 True.But also it doesn't say that it's invalid ...it's just say that Presto-like claim is eligible if rider has 32 trips during 31 days...



> I would complain to the city that their reporting makes it impossible to get the information required by CRA though.


 do you think city really give a [email protected] about people's complain... except this, Presto is not linked to any specific city, it covers GO transit that is much bigger than even GTA, for example Waterloo/Kitchener


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Still it's a pretty awful system. Presto should know CRA exists and do something accordingly.

In Montreal area, I get a annual report from the transit agency, for my federal tax credit, showing how much I paid each month for my monthly bus/metro pass and the total paid for the year.

When I was younger, I kept all my 12 monthly passes and receipts in a file for tax year... now I just print an annual statement report. That's progress


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Presto should know CRA exists and do something accordingly.


 The point is that Presto belong to Provincial government and CRA to federal, so 2 govermnet agencies doing whatever they want and taxpayers have a headache


----------

